# 40 Yr Old Needing Hope and Advice!



## BB2371 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry I am new to this, but don't know where else to turn as no one I know understands how I feel right now.

I have been placed on clomid, which I have taken 4 months of the 6 months perscribed to me.  This was following me finding out that I became pregnant naturally in June 2011 when I had been told that I would find it difficult to conceive when I was 19 years of age; that changed to will not conceive when I was 32 years old. Unfortunately, I had a miscarriage 7 weeks later.  The doctor referred me to a specialist, who agreed to try clomid, by which time I had turned 40 and had lost 5 stones in weight to get the treatment.

The first two cycles, I suffered slight side affects but nothing major.  The next two were what as I can describe as sheer hell.... Resulting in last Thursday becoming seriously unwell requiring medical intervention, where I had to make the heart breaking decision on not taking the next cycle.  I feel like I am going through the bereavement process again and that all my hopes of becoming mummy is not going to happen.

My doctor has been very supported, even going to our local health authority explaining the situation, but the panel ruled IVF out has I did not meet the criteria due to they only offering the treatment to the under 39 year olds, regardless of the recent NICE guidelines of increasing the age to 42 years.  I feel so let down by the other two consultants due to the advise they gave, do they not think if I knew what I knew now 3 or 4 years ago that I would not have seeked help?

I see my consultant on Monday 19 Nov, and was wondering if there are any other options or questions that I can ask.  Please note I suffer from endometriosis.  Sorry for the very long message, but could do with some advice from people who may understand my predicament.

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## Bexter (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi not sure I can say anything of real help but didn't want to read and not respond.  All I can say is that I also came on here looking for hope - I found the over 40 success stories very hopeful and inspiring - so where there's a will there's a way!  It is disappointing abut the IVF although I think that sadly when you embark on that it often comes down to self funding - my authority only offer 1 free go so after that we have had to find the money.  I hope you get the hope and advice you are looking for.  Good luck and best wishes Bex


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

There are other options - what about ovulation induction with other drugs? or medicated or natural IUI? My colleague got pregnant 1 week before her 40th on her 4th natural IUI with donor sperm [she is single]. I have 2 other friends who had natural conceptions at 42 and 43. I had 3 miscarriages at 40.

Keep trying as once you are in the IVF bubble you just need to keep going and costs a lot!

Well done on your weight loss - my bmi is 30 and I've been told it is a factor in my failed cycles :-(


----------



## BB2371 (Nov 15, 2012)

Many thanks for responses Bexter & Chandlerino.

I am trying not to give up hope and I suppose I will just have wait for Monday to see what the consultant says. Unfortunately, I'm not in a financial position to receive fertility treatment privately, so hopefully our good old NHS may be able to offer some other hope....

Becks


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi read your message and know your frustrations with the nhs! We went down the same road and they would not help at all as I was 38 when we started looking at help.  Think it's terrible when you have paid into the system all your life and can get no help!  We have self funded 2 private ivfs now and it's not cheap but something we just needed to do even if it breaks the bank and we live off credit cards for the next hundred years!!

I really hope your nhs area can offer you some hope.  
fingers crossed x 
Xx


----------

